# hello, i am happy to find this site



## Michelle2027 (May 9, 2012)

hello,
happy found this site


----------



## Arnold (May 9, 2012)

Michelle2027, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## bobbyh83 (May 9, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## brazey (May 9, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## OrbitNutrition (May 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (May 11, 2012)

welcome


----------



## charley (May 11, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------

